# SALE/SPECIAL pricing from GET YOUR WHEELS. AVANT GARDE WHEELS CLEARANCE



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

[email protected]
(562)249-7184

We got a couple of sets on Super sale pricing.

AVANT GARDE M580
BRUSHED DDT

20X8.5 +30
5X114.3
64.1 BORE

Will fit MODEL 3 and MODEL Y
PERFORMANCE models might require a 3 mm spacer for the front.










*FORGESTAR F14'S SOLD SOLD SOLD*
New, never mounted.
19X10 +40 All Around
Gloss Gun Metal
MSRP $2020

*Sale Price $1750 includes Shipping.*

Contact me if any questions. Wheel and Tire package available.

Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

BUMP BUMP
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*sale SALE sale*
These are brand new sets

Contact me if any questions
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Sale Sale Sale

Contact me if any questions
Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

BUMP 
Adding some more SALE ITEMS

*AVANT GARDE M621 POLISHED 19X8.5 +43*

Contact me if any questions

Thank you,
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

F14'S on the first post. Actual picture.

Any questions, please let me know

Thank you,
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*ACTUAL images of the VSFORGED VS02

Who wants a deal!!!!
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

HAPPY FRIDAY bump


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

SALE sale SALE

Super discount

Thank you,
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VS FORGED SOLD
F14 available.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

This F14 will fit MODEL Y owners (except performance models)

Thank you.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

HUMP day bump day

Contact me for your set

Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Sale sale Sale
another almost give away.

AVANT GARDE M580
20X8.5 +30 5X114 64.1 
GLOSS BRUSH BLACK CHROME

Contact me for special pricing

Thank you
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*AVANT GARDE M580
20X8.5 +30 5X114 64.1
GLOSS BRUSH BLACK CHROME- $800 upgrade for this finish*









*Contact me for super sale pricing

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> *AVANT GARDE M580
> 20X8.5 +30 5X114 64.1
> GLOSS BRUSH BLACK CHROME- $800 upgrade for this finish*
> 
> ...


*CLEARANCE!!!!*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Classy finish on the M580 20x8.5+30 5x114.3 64.1cb
with CLEARANCE pricing.
Will fit non performance MODEL 3 AND Y

Contact me to save

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Updated first post
VS FORGED AND F14 SOLD

Added M580


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*ANOTHER SPECIAL PRICE set *

We have a *M510 19x9.5 +35 5x114.3 with 64.1 HUB BORE*
BRUSHED with CLEAR COAT. $800 VALUE
READY for MODEL3 or MODEL S performance model

1 SET only ready to ship

View attachment 716363


Contact me for special pricing

Thank you,
Lou
[email protected]
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

M580 and M510 listed above are available at special pricing.

Contact me for your set

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> *AVANT GARDE M580
> 20X8.5 +30 5X114 64.1
> GLOSS BRUSH BLACK CHROME- $800 upgrade for this finish*
> 
> ...


This awesome finish set is still available.

Contact me for your set.

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*M510 with Brushed finish($800 value) 
19X9.5+35 5X114.3 64.1CB
Made for Model 3 or Model Y*










Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> *AVANT GARDE M580
> 20X8.5 +30 5X114 64.1
> GLOSS BRUSH BLACK CHROME- $800 upgrade for this finish*
> 
> ...


This one is still available and on sale.

$1899 shipped.

Contact me if any questions.

Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

We have a *M510 19x9.5 +35 5x114.3 with 64.1 HUB BORE*
BRUSHED with CLEAR COAT. $800 VALUE
READY for MODEL3 or MODEL S performance model

1 SET only ready to ship
and on sale










DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
[email protected]
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Overstock pricing.
M510 with Brushed clear. 
Fits Model 3/Y including performance models
19x9.5+35
5x114.3*










*Over 2k MSRP, $500 OFF*

Contact me for more info

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## AZ_M3 (May 25, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> View attachment 38621
> 
> [email protected]
> (562)249-7184
> ...


Did you sell these?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

AZ_M3 said:


> Did you sell these?


Sorry those are no longer available


----------

